# Suicide bomber kills at least 45 at volleyball match in Paktika province, Afghanistan



## jchima (Nov 24, 2014)

A suicide bomber has detonated his explosive vest in a crowd of spectators at a volleyball match in Afghanistan, killing 45 people, a provincial official said, as foreign troops withdraw from the country after more than a decade of fighting.



Mukhles Afghan, spokesman for the governor of Paktika province, said at least 50 more were wounded in the attack in Yahya Khel district, where residents had gathered to watch a tournament final.
Source: Suicide bomber kills at least 45 at volleyball match in Paktika province Afghanistan - eReporter


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 26, 2014)

If Chuck Hagel was still around, this would've been averted.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 26, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> If Chuck Hagel was still around, this would've been averted.



were there ISSUES at the Volley ball match in Afghanistan?  
   WHAT WAS THE TARGET?   ----
    I have learned----that sports events are prime
    venues for terrorist bombs-----I held my breath
    during the   New York City   marathon run event.

    VOLLEY BALL MATCH????


----------



## RoshanNair (Nov 26, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > If Chuck Hagel was still around, this would've been averted.
> ...



Target? No. Muslims are just degenerate savages who think terrorism is the way to work out social differences.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 1, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > RoshanNair said:
> ...



OH!!!  that explains it------it was the volley ball------volley balls are not mentioned
in the Koran-----therefore they should not exist


----------

